
The Chilling Math of Inequality - petethomas
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2016-03-15/the-chilling-math-of-inequality
======
digikata
A link the the arxiv paper:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1602.07300](http://arxiv.org/abs/1602.07300)

